# TT Exhaust Valve Tweak



## Power777 (May 30, 2020)

Hi guys, on a TT TFSI, has anyone disconnected the valves while flaps being open by unplugging the connectors and keeping them open for better consistent exhaust sounds, thanks


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

You will probably get an error code. Code it out with VCDS


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

if you disconnect the valve wire, you will have a warning light for sure. Try with VCDS as suggested (even if it is not sure they will really remain always open)


----------



## Power777 (May 30, 2020)

...thanks.

Will go under and look for the plugs on both sides. I'll see if my local garage can delete the error codes.


----------



## rafamonteiroo (Nov 15, 2019)

-set the exhaust valve often open I say often because many cars already have this bit deactivated, but the car manages the valve anyway. Best solution is to unplug its connector but with the error on the vag scan
Unit 01
Coding
Byte 9
disable Bit 2


----------



## PJ. (Dec 12, 2018)

You can buy exhaust valve delete modules and blanking modules on e bay that do not get error code. 
This is the one I am getting. Bought one for my S1 and works fine. 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TTRS-Fa ... Swel1ehMMf


----------

